# Avallo or Aristocrat



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok guys, i think I have the ok to start planning my next humi. I want a cabinet to put on the side of my bed as a nightstand. I plan on selling my old desktop Romeo Y Julieta humidor and getting some money for my bday and anniversary from the fiance. I used the good ole "its a piece of furniture" line that you guys normally recommend. Now that I have decided to take this route...I am debating between an avallo 1000 or an aristocrat mini with a dx base. I was wondering what ur guys thoughts are on the two. I like the size and price of the Avallo 1000 but I love the look, quality, and ability to customize teh aristocrat. Any thoughts on which route would be best. Should I go for size? I am on a strict budget. The avallo will come with the accumonitor jr. (the knob one) and the MINI will have either CO or MAYBE the setnforget. Budget is key. I notice a few reviews saying that avallo has some black trim to cover up something or other but I am still unsure what they are talking about. What diff does MDF/veneer make. Any info would be most appreciated.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I will keep a close eye on this thread. I am in the same boat. I am itchin' to buy a cabinet humi, too. Cost is a little less of an issue for me but I am most interested in what folks have to say.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I have the Mini with the set and forget. I love it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

M+ with the set and forget.

Bobs work is A1 ! I dont think there is any better. 

Go Aristocrat.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a cool link that I saw on another cigar website. The prices are a bit out of date, but it's got some great basic info.

Comparison Guide


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

avallo i like all the ones ive seen...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> M+ with the set and forget.
> 
> Bobs work is A1 ! I dont think there is any better.
> 
> Go Aristocrat.


couldnt say it any better..


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

So a small aristocrat over a bigger avallo is the opinion here?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

tedski said:


> Here's a cool link that I saw on another cigar website. The prices are a bit out of date, but it's got some great basic info.
> 
> Comparison Guide


Very good link, thanks!

Sorry, I can't help you on the decision...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

To be honest with, you really can't make a bad decision here as both products will function very well for you, and both are quality products.

I personally am bias towards the Aristocrat as I own a "M" model as I prefer the bookshelf style. The M is perfect for my needs and is a beautiful humidor. My wife who hates anything cigar related even offered to let me place it in the family room (that's how beautiful this humi is), but I prefer not to because of the room temp. The "Set and Forget" is rock solid and my cigars are in perfect condition.

What you may want to consider is placement. What's the average temp? Is your bedroom upstairs or downstairs?
Will your future wife want to keep the bedroom toasty warm in the winter?


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

I have had my Avallo 1000 for one month now and I love it! You can't go wrong with either one. The reason I chose Avallo, was you get bigger humi for money. Mine was $900.00 delivered. It has the Accumonitor and it works like a charm... Again it is all in what you want. The Avallo definately is high quality and great customer service!! CAN'T GO WRONG WITH EITHER


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm about 1-2 weeks until my M 25d arrives. One of the things that helped me in my decision was that Bob gives a lifetime guarantee on the cabinet, and a 2 or 3 year one on the electronics (don't have the info with me on which it is). Also, that Bob is willing to walk you through all the options and possibilities. Great costomer service is getting harder to find!


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but the only place where the Avallos and the Aristocrats differ in wood is on the door...


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Discussing my choice with the fiance now...IMHO either way you go your in good hands. Quality vs. Price make these on an equal playing field and you cant go wrong with either. Lets see how this goes and Ill keep u guys informed.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't really speak from experience on the Avallo, however, I own a Staebell Aristocrat and Bob is currently making me an M+. Bob is a great guy to work with and is honest and fair.

His workmanship is super. He packs the humidor carefully and it is a breeze to set up.

I have owned my Aristocrat for a couple of years and it has worked to perfection. I travel a lot and it really gives me peace of mind knowing my stogies are well cared for while I am away.

I have nothing bad to say about Avallo, as I said before, I don't have any personal experience with them. But one of the reasons I took the plunge with Bob Staebell in the first place, was because many of my cigar collecting bretheren talked so highly of him and of his product. I am very satisfied, obviously, since I am taking the plunge once again.

Doc


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I am a previous Avallo 1200 Deluxe owner and current Avallo Triple D owner. Matt & Ron have been nothing but PERFECT through both my transactions. Both cabinets were/are PERFECT and the accumonitor system is the best in the market today. I can't say enough about the way Avallo has treated me, which is why I keep coming back. Thanks Matt & Ron!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Have had my AH2K for about a 1 1/2 yrs now and have never been more satisfied. Actually wanted to return it at first since I didn't consider the depth when I made my measurements for the area it was going to be placed (25" extends too far out), so that's something to consider. Would probably go with the TD if ever I'd get another.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well after much debate....I ordered a custom sized Aristocrat Mini w/ DX base and added height. 6 weeks roughly until finished and I cant wait. Both vendors were GREAT. RonC and Matt are good guys and Bob is A+ professional. You really cant go wrong with either one. I will post pics as soon as I get some. Thx for all the help guys.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Woo hoo! Congrats. You are going to know the pain of waiting now. That was the hard part for me.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Well after much debate....I ordered a custom sized Aristocrat Mini w/ DX base and added height. 6 weeks roughly until finished and I cant wait. Both vendors were GREAT. RonC and Matt are good guys and Bob is A+ professional. You really cant go wrong with either one. I will post pics as soon as I get some. Thx for all the help guys.


I'm sure you will be thrilled with it once it gets delivered. As many here can attest, it is the longest 6 weeks EVER!
Congrats Mike


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, this is one hard wait, im so excited to get it that I find myself counting down the hours instead of days...ugh


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Wow, this is one hard wait, im so excited to get it that I find myself counting down the hours instead of days...ugh


From my count you're only in your 3rd week.

Your gonna have to ask your fiance to think of some creative ways to keep you mind preoccupied! 

Hang in...it'll be worth the wait, I'm sure.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Only 3 1/2 more weeks Mike, or if you are counting hours, roughly 597 hours  Id go with the 3 1/2 weeks, its sounds shorter


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Well after much debate....I ordered a custom sized Aristocrat Mini w/ DX base and added height. 6 weeks roughly until finished and I cant wait. Both vendors were GREAT. RonC and Matt are good guys and Bob is A+ professional. You really cant go wrong with either one. I will post pics as soon as I get some. Thx for all the help guys.


That sounds great. Congrats on the purchase. I can see myself shopping for one of these in the future. Pics would be great!


----------

